# Lansing Ice Outing!



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

I don't know if there has been a Lansing area ice outing already this year or not--but lets get one going!!

I got one together last year and we had a blast out on Lake Ovid--How about we head back out there again this year?.

How about we set a tentative date of Saturday Jan 25th?



I put it here so everyone would not have to search for it.

It's Offical the outing is sat 1-25... meet by concession stand at 7:30 AM Lake Ovid (Sleepy Hollow)


----------



## nuts (Jan 3, 2002)

Sounds good to me. I should be able to make it. Meet up at the boat launch first thing in the morning?


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Kevin:
Thanks for getting this started. I can be there. Maybe not at daybreak, but fairly early (depends on how early the poker game the night before breaks up). Boat launch sounds like a good meeting area. If I am late, any thoughts about where you will head out? I have done well this year by going out past the south end of the island and finding about 11 ft of water. 
Looking forward to it!
Dave


----------



## flannelfish (May 14, 2000)

sounds like fun. if the schedule stays clear I'll be there. besides,it's only a couple of minutes from my house. Dave, what have you been using for bait? Dave


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Dave (and anyone else interested)
Been using the usual waxworm/teardrop combos, however....
this year, Chartreuse seems to be the hot color. I have fished with chartreuse, purple, orange, pink and white, with chart. being the most consistant producer. Same thing yesterday. Just to experiment, I changed from a pink to a chartreuse of the same size and design, in the same hole, and went from zero bites in ten minutes to four bites in the next ten. Fish seem to be suspending this year....anywhere from 1-3ft off bottom.
DaveW


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

hey i just sent dave a pm about this very thing. sounds great. i will be there for sure.

if anyone can pm sportsman about it. he asked me a couple of weeks ago about an outing here.


----------



## Capt. Lucky (Jun 22, 2002)

sounds grate i'll be there. 
time ? Ron


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

when and where? i got a pretty good schedule this semester..... what can i expect over on ovid as to depth, kinds of fish, etc? never fished it, is there any decent pike fishing? Also, is there any good bait shops in the area?

Steve


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

Ok, here's the plan:

Place: Lake Ovid, located in Sleepy hollow park (directions below)
Date: January 25th
Time: ?? how's 7:30 ish sound?? 

I don't know for sure what time I'll show up, it depends on if I have any patients to take care of before I head out. I'll also try to stay all day too--I like sticking it out for the evening bite.

The boat launch is the easiest place to meet up.

If you have FRS radios--take them and tune them to channel 11 so we can find each other.

It is a state park so vehicle permits are needed--there is a self-serve daily permit vending machine, $4, at the gate if you don't have a yearly sticker yet. 

Directions from Lansing to the Park: Take US 127 North of Lansing to PRICE Road exit. Price Road is north of Round Lake Road exit and south of St. John's exit. There is also a sign for Sleepy Hollow, just south of the Price exit. Take Price Road East, approximately 8 miles. There are some bends in the road in a couple of places. After about 7.5-8miles, you will come to the first and only stop sign. You will see park signs at that point. Proceed straight through the stop sign for about 1/2 mile to the park entrance on your left. Prior to the entrance, you will go over a bridge and see the lake on your left. Once in the park, you will take the road all the way around the lake to the boat launch (takes about 5 minutes or so). (Yes Dave, I took these from the thread from last years outing  )

Bait: The only bait shop I have been to in the area is Don's Party Store: Take the Round Lake rd exit, its the one before Price rd. exit. Go east, its about five miles. To get to the park, continue east. There is a sign before Sheperdville rd for the park. Go north on sheperdville to Price rd. there is a church on the southwest corner. Turn right on Price(east) the park enterance is about a mile. 

How's that sound??? I'm open to suggestions and if the fish are biting better someplace else I'm all for moving locations 

Yoop


----------



## flannelfish (May 14, 2000)

The lake averages about 12 feet deep with some spots 20 feet. Gills, crappies, bass, some perch. The place has some northerns but was planted with tiger muskies a few years back. The best bait shop in the area is Don's Party Store. Its on Round Lake Rd. Take 127 north out of Lansing past Dewitt. First exit(watch signs) go east about 6 miles. They have minnows, wax worms, spikes etc. Leaving Dons go east on Round Lk. Rd. First paved road north( there a sign for Sleepy Hollow) to Price Rd(another sign) church on west side. Turn east(right) the park enteranceis about 1/2 mile. Follow the park road all the way aroud the lake to the boat ramp.Saturday 1/25/03.


----------



## B'Wannabee (Nov 12, 2002)

I just wanted to suggest a different strategy. Lake Ovid is kind of a poor choice if you want to catch fish. I know it is somewhat farther, but after doing some research, I feel Big Portage lake may be a better choice. Lots of Crappie (and bigger ones), decent perch, and a chance to catch Walleye up to 30". There is a county park on the east side of the lake with toilets and lots of parking. $2 a day, and state access with sticker on the SW side.
If you have your hearts set on Ovid, well, OK...I'll buy into that as well.


----------



## B'Wannabee (Nov 12, 2002)

Oh, the Big Portage access on the south west end of the lake is by a rather steep drop off to about 40'. Good place for Walleye, and there is another hole on the south end of the lake to about 31'. Portage creek feeds into the lake at the far south end. 
Just another two cents...


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Ovid is the only place I will have time for on the 25th, since I have to work in the afternoon, so my vote is still for Ovid. However if folks want to try elsewhere, I'll be pulling for you . I'm good with meeting at 7:30, since I will need to leave by noon.
If we do go to Ovid, Big Portage sounds interesting for another time....B'Wanna, can you post directions? I don't know where it is. Glad to have you post. Looking forward to meeting you.
Also, there is another bait option in the Lansing area. Grand River Bait and Tackle is on East Grand River in Lansing, between Larch and Cedar streets. They have the same bait selection as Don's and may be a little more convenient for people in the Lansing area. their phone# is 517-482-4461. From there, you can head north on Larch (Business 27) about 5 miles, then get on eastbound I-69 to the North (Clare) US 27 exit, and then follow Kevin's directions to Ovid from that point.
Let's plan on having fun. Looking forward to seeing old friends and meeting new ones!!!!  
Dave
P.S.: Kevin, you gave GREAT directions (LOL)!


----------



## Jigster (Dec 4, 2002)

Sounds good Yoop, Thanks for the directions. I've never fished
with anyone from the MS group before but it sounds like a blast.
I'll be bringing a first timer with me from work. I sure hope we get
a few! Oh well it will be fun either way!

Jigster


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

I'll be there too. I have been reading everyones posts and am looking forward to meeting you all. Oh yea...Ovid auto parts about a half mile east of the light on M21 in Ovid also has bait!...Patch


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

I do'nt know if i can make this one. I'll have to check with my wife first.


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

Sportsman...Bring her along! But Cheboygan...It's quite a drive for you!


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

patch, no big issue on bringing her along its just how much she can handle her parents 2weekends in a row they are coming up this weekend. and they are from dimondale so we'll have a place to stay if we come down. I' ll bring it up in the morning


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Sportsman:
You GOTTA Come!!!! Give the wife a gift certificate to Victoria's Secret and drop her off at the Lansing Mall!   
Seriously: Hope you can make it. Enjoyed fishing with you last year and the fish seem more cooperative this year.
Dave


----------



## B'Wannabee (Nov 12, 2002)

Just FYI...Here is a map to Big Portag Lake. My GPS shows it to be 30mi from downtown Lansing as opposed to 16mi to Ovid.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

I don't have a radio, don't know about any of the other early arrivals. Judging by the weather report. looks like I'll be fishing in the open, so the late arrivals can look for my green coat and duck colored bibs, in the area SE of the island, as mentioned above. I'll hang around that area till 10-10:30, regardless of how the fish are biting. 
I'll shoot for arriving at 7:30, but if I am late, I will look for Dave and the Captain out on the ice in that area.
Jim: Sorry you can't make it....I was looking forward to a picture to REPLACE the one you took of me last year!!!!
Joe, Sean, Kevin: Looking forward to seeing you again: I'll need to leave by 1pm, so I hope you can get there a bit before that, Sean!
Dave


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

Well I'll see ya'll out there around 10---I just put a sign on the back of my coat that reads "YOOP" so you can flag me down when I get lost on the ice....  and so ya know who I am.

Looking forward to meeting old friends and making new ones!!


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

I'll be there a little before 7:30. Do have a radio...Patch


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

I'll be joining you guys tomorrow. I'll be in a white Ford F150. I've never fished the lake so I hope someone is willing to show me around.

Dave


----------

